# Love, love, love, my "new" sewing machine!



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi, all! This is my first post in this part of HT! 

I bought a vintage Kenmore a few months back from HT member, Katskitten and never got around to posting about it because of a big move. 

I finally got out from under the chaos enough to do some sewing and am so happy I had to share some pics!:

The pants are made from some mens pants that used to be my dad's and the floral bodice on the dress in from a blouse I've have for 20 years. 

The packaging was super secure and padded. I thought I had a pic of my darling machine all set up but you'll have to settle for a shot of the recipient of my sewing fit instead.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Adorable little girl! Glad you like your new machine!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Is that your little darlin'? Make her an eyelet lace dress.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Those older Kenmores are really nice machines. Would love to see a picture so I can tell who made it, Mine is a 158-xxxx model made by Jauguar, and it's very nice. Earlier ones were made by White, and they are very nice too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, absolutely darling!


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments! 

Maura, I'd love to make an eyelet dress! But I've committed myself to not buying any new fabric for a while. I am trying to make use of stuff I bought when I got my first machine, 5 years ago. I weaned one, started feeling good again, got a machine and fabricâ¦ promptly got pregnant with her older brother.
I did make her a cream colored dress with a black and cream accents.

Macybaby, My kenmore says "white" on the side. I'll post some pics of it later.


----------

